# Halfway house between bottled water & plumbing in - alternative filter set up.



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Thought I'd share my coffee corner fudgery just in case anyone was interested in an alternative to bottled water that could also serve to plumb in. I've got a tanked machine, but can't stand the thought of actually buying bottled water, more for the practicalities than the cost as most of our supermarket shopping is done on foot or by bike so and I also don't like the idea of the plastic waste even if it does get recycled. Further to this, I'm renting so can't do anything so permanent as cutting work surfaces or even doing a proper fixed install of pipes for a filter set up. However the limescale in Brizzle is a problem, not quite as awful as when I was in Somerset under wessex water, and Bristol Water puts limescale at ~180ppm on average. So, I tested myself (chemical kit) and got it nearer 240ppm.

So, as the coffee machine sits above the washing machine I wanted to get a plumb in type water filter set up from the machine feed but without actually plumbing in. Inspired by Mr Simba's (RIP) set up, and the fact that he had similar limescale levels, I decided to copy him and set about buying a 3M filter, head unit, pressure reduction valve, and all the necessary bits to get all that from a 3/4" washing machine connection (after installing a Y splitter for that to keep washing machine plumbed in!) to.... a douche kit spray head. Yep, designed to go on a hose next to your toilet for arse cleaning just like posh hotels in the far east (genius idea, one of those going in if I ever manage to buy a place). So, with a spray head, I can use it to fill up the machine's water tank, fill the kettle (I've just de-scaled it - was about 3mm thick on the bottom!) and fill a jug to use for drinking water.

First thing was getting everything connected, took about three goes to get it all good without leaks, had to bin the hose and connectors that came in the douche kit and put a proper braided hose on there, and then it was a case of plenty of (potable water use) pipe joining compound, rather than PTFE tape, on all of the threads. Finally, I did pop one screw in to the wall to hold the filter head in place but this is hidden by a washing machine so hardly something to upset the landlord. Here's what everything looks like prior to pushing washine machine back:









All hoses rather than any pipe work, so a bit Mr Tickle like but does the job. Then I found a pre-drilled hole in the window frame to put the douche head mounting on next to the coffee machine:









Then just a case of carefully sliding washing machine back in to place praying it wasn't interfering with the filter unit (it's just a few mm wider than the cavity that side of the machine:









So there's the hose coming around the front of the work surface, but beggars (renters) can't be choosers. Tested the water and with a spanking new filter it's right down to 60ppm, and more than that the water tastes sooooo much better (filter head is designed for scale reduction and removal of chlorine etc. specifically for coffee applications). Job done, and just everything crossed that there's nothing leaking even just the tiniest bit, other than the douche head, I can live with that as it's at least in sight and could just bung a cloth underneath.

Anyway, thought I'd share in case anyone else was in the same predicament. I think I've spent around £150 all told, but hopefully I'll be able to repeat the exercise or something close when we next move and with a huge filter unit on there I'd imagine it'll last a good few years with such low usage, will just test intermittently.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry about photo rotation - something about Ubuntu/Firefox with some web/forum interfaces.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's a great idea. I myself thought of exactly the same many times over, as I have a connection for a dishwasher that is currently unused - I'd rather wash up by hand.  I keep toying with the idea, but I live in the Thames Valley, and the water hardness is pretty bad. I think I measured before and was around 300ppm. I would be very interested how long your filter will keep the water harness below 100ppm for. Keep us posted, great job!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

The 3M filters are all rated depending on PPM going in. From memory, on the P195BN-E's at 300ppm going in, it's still good for over 2000 litres.

spec sheet here

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/766686O/3m-scalegard-r-pro-range.pdf


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I love it ..... Great solution #bristolwatersucks might need to copy some of that


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

are you north or south bristol? very different supplies.

If you want to know more about the make-up of your water, stop by the shop and you can check out our database. FCP on broad st, so we have a south bristol supply.

Mat


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Cheers mat. South Bristol, Brislington. I do pop in every now and again, normally with baby in tow, so will ask next time if it's not too busy!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi @Grahamg, how is your setup being like? Any signs of scale on your machine?


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

None whatsoever, but I do keep meaning to re-test hardness. So convenient to fill machine like this, not quite plumbing in but definitely good for peace of mind and the kettle if nothing else!


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Interesting setup.

Funnily enough I was looking at something similar yesterday but as a replacement of the kitchen tap.

I was looking at the Brita solution: http://www.brita.co.uk/brita/en-gb/cms/tap-water-filters.grid

What do people think ?

Does anyone have experience of these ?

Do they realistically reduce limescale ?


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

@Spy sorry I missed that one.

Just re-tested now I'm 6 months in, pretty much same as after installation only tap water baseline came out lower at 180 whilst filtered still at 60. Probably only a couple of litres max per day.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you have a problem with Middle Easterners coming into your kitchen to wash their butts?


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> @Spy sorry I missed that one.
> 
> Just re-tested now I'm 6 months in, pretty much same as after installation only tap water baseline came out lower at 180 whilst filtered still at 60. Probably only a couple of litres max per day.


Thanks


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Just tested again, coming up to 2 years post installation, still at somewhere between 60 and 80ppm according to test just completed so pleased with that. Modest estimate of cost per litre over 2 years is probably in the region of 10-15p.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

@Grahamg - I'veread through this thread a few times and starting to think that this could be asuitable option for me. I'd prefer not to drill my stone worktops but havespace in my washing machine cupboard to spur off that supply and install aninline filter. I like the idea of abasic spray nozzle tap on a flexi hose, but I might try to identify a productthat isn't designed for peoples' rear ends!!

I'm Bristol-based also. Are you North orSouth? I understand there is a differentsupply for each area. Bristol Waterquote a hardness of 213, but I presume I should buy an on-site testing kit toconfirm this?

What are thesteps to identifying which is the most suitable inline filter? Sorry to start with such a basic question,but I have read numerous threads on filtration, but can't find this basicanswer.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> I'm Bristol-based also. Are you North orSouth? I understand there is a differentsupply for each area. Bristol Waterquote a hardness of 213, but I presume I should buy an on-site testing kit toconfirm this?


This was answered earlier with following (#6/#7 in the thread).



matisse said:


> are you north or south bristol? very different supplies.
> 
> If you want to know more about the make-up of your water, stop by the shop and you can check out our database. FCP on broad st, so we have a south bristol supply.
> 
> Mat





Grahamg said:


> Cheers mat. South Bristol, Brislington. I do pop in every now and again, normally with baby in tow, so will ask next time if it's not too busy!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> This was answered earlier with following (#6/#7 in the thread).


Okay, okay!!!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I still need to understand what checks to make ahead of buying a filter and then how to choose a filter.

I understand about softening the water but then there are the other elements in the water that will impact flavour - do you choose a filter than can help with those, or is it a one size fits all and basically you just focus on softening the water and then the mineral content post filter just is what it is


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Great thread, I have clarris everpure to plumb mine in but not got around to it, but could add a spray gun off it to for like kettle etc is a good idea.

I tested mine but can't remember the number now, was with the paper you dip in.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> I still need to understand what checks to make ahead of buying a filter and then how to choose a filter.
> 
> I understand about softening the water but then there are the other elements in the water that will impact flavour - do you choose a filter than can help with those, or is it a one size fits all and basically you just focus on softening the water and then the mineral content post filter just is what it is


I just went pretty on hardness to choose s my measurements came out around 180-200 and the 3m had been used effectively in that range by someone on the forum, and came cheap. If I was to do it again I'd look in to Brita options which so many commercial users have (all available in more suitable domestic sizes) and the mixer head they do so that you can adjust the proportion of water that's filtered.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Grahamg said:


> I just went pretty on hardness to choose s my measurements came out around 180-200 and the 3m had been used effectively in that range by someone on the forum, and came cheap. If I was to do it again I'd look in to Brita options which so many commercial users have (all available in more suitable domestic sizes) and the mixer head they do so that you can adjust the proportion of water that's filtered.


Thanks for that. I'll look into a testing kit first and go from there. Not sure what you mean by mixer head though?


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I think Brita do a filter attachment head that you can adjust how much water is filtered and how much bypasses the filter, so you adjust and test rather than using a 100% through filter which needs the filter unit to match up with the water hardness.

Someone might come along and explain it better if that doesn't make sense


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Brita head comes in two varieties, one fixed (which I believe you can get different ratio's of: 20%, 30% etc) and one variable allowing between 0% and 70% bypass water. Am not sure if these are available on the smaller commercial filters, may be a fixed version, but the 450 / 600 / 1200 purity range definitely do have the adjustable option for bypass.

I ran 2 lots of 600 purity quell back to back (can be reasonably sourced from internet auction sites) and then moved to the BWT Bestmax premium filter, which for us gave a better taste in the cup as part of the make up of the premium is their Mg2+ system over the "std" Bestmax. the BWT does come with an adjustable bypass head which whilst less variable (4 steps from memory, hard to see at moment) than the previous Brita version has the advantage that the same head fits all the sizes in their range from small to 2XL so can take advantage of any less expensive auctions should they occur.

We do draw off the treated water from the post filter side of the line for pour over / filter / tea / cooking / fridge water as well as having the L2 plumbed in, so best of both worlds

Hope of help

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> @Grahamg - I'veread through this thread a few times and starting to think that this could be asuitable option for me. I'd prefer not to drill my stone worktops but havespace in my washing machine cupboard to spur off that supply and install aninline filter. I like the idea of abasic spray nozzle tap on a flexi hose, but I might try to identify a productthat isn't designed for peoples' rear ends!!
> 
> I'm Bristol-based also. Are you North orSouth? I understand there is a differentsupply for each area. Bristol Waterquote a hardness of 213, but I presume I should buy an on-site testing kit toconfirm this?
> 
> ...


On the question of stone worktops....

An option would be to buy a three way tap, like this:

https://www.fountainsofteners.co.uk/Mobile/abode-atlas-aquifier-tri-flow-tap-c2x11513805

(Example)

We came across that type of tap as we were looking into adding a water softener, and we also have stone kitchen tops...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks good and surely won't create issues in a rented place

I am planning to install a countertop spigot (like this) connected to a BWT filter in near future - getting fed up with refilling the filter jug


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy to test for you, if you can drop by with a sample, just not on weds or thurs, i'm not working.

its at Full Court Press btw on broad st.

loosley speaking south central bristol has water supplied from the v large reservoirs at chew valley and Chedder. these are then mixed and held at barrow gurney before shipping into bristol. These are massive sinks of water, so rainfall etc does very little to effect the overall mineral content.

North bristol has a far wider range of sources afaik, so is libale to more variation and as a lot of it come from the costwolds and not the mendips has a different mineral makeup.


----------

